# Britney Spears - will sich einfrieren lassen



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2010)

Britney Spears will sich einfrieren lassen! 

Wie eine Besessene soll Britney Spears im Internet recherchiert haben, um zu dieser Idee zu finden: Ihrem Vorbild Walt Disney folgend, möchte sich die 28-Jährige nach ihrem Tod einfrieren lassen. Die so genannte Kryonik-Technik soll es möglich machen. Dabei werden Organismen mit Flüssigstickstoff (Minus 270 Grad) auf Eis gelegt. Bei diesem Verfahren wird das Gehirn der Verstorbenen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schockgefrostet. 

Eigentlich wollte Britney ihre sterblichen Überreste einem Krematorium anvertrauen, dass aus ihrer Asche Diamanten herstellen wollte. Jetzt hofft die Popsirene, dass die Forschung in Zukunft soweit sein könnte, dass sie Tote wieder zum Leben erwecken kann. Genau dann will sie sich wieder auftauen lassen. Angeblich soll Spears so sehr von der Idee des ewigen Lebens angetan sein, dass sie in eine Firma in Arizona investieren möchte, die derart experimentelle Frostungen durchführt. Da aber momentan ihr Vater Jamie das Vermögen der Sängerin verwaltet, dürfte dieser bei den Plänen seiner Tochter noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben. 

Gruss das Gollum


----------



## Q (27 Mai 2010)

von mir aus kann sie gleich morgen anfangen  :thx:


----------



## JayP (28 Mai 2010)

Also find die Idee garnicht so abwegig. 

Denn soweit ich weiß war Britney Spears schon immer technisch und auch 

wissenschaftlich uns anderen weit voraus.

Wer kann schon von sich behaupten dass man nach einer Knie Op auf einmal 

sagen wir mal leicht größere Brüste hatte?!


----------



## astrosfan (28 Mai 2010)

Harrharr....


_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Bei diesem Verfahren wird das Gehirn der Verstorbenen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schockgefrostet.


Ist das nicht schon passiert? 
Emissionsmäßig wärs ein Nullsummenspiel:
Hunderte Jahre Kühlung gegen das, was sie in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch absondern wird?


----------



## krawutz (28 Mai 2010)

Q schrieb:


> von mir aus kann sie gleich morgen anfangen  :thx:



Was du *heute* kannst besorgen ...


----------



## neman64 (28 Mai 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Was du *heute* kannst besorgen ...



... das verschiebe nicht auf morgen.


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2010)

Das Gehirn wird schockgefrostet - das Verfahren funktioniert bei Brit also nicht


----------

